# Поддержка  in-ku.com > Возможности интернет-продвижения >  У Вас есть свой сайт? Тогда занесите его на карту Яндекс!

## Mazaykina

Дорогие друзья! Я знаю, как непросто создать свой сайт. Сколько времени, сил и денег уходит на то, чтобы в интернете появился ваш виртуальный "ребенок". Но ведь это только начало его становления. Придумать дизайн, написать тексты, оживить его в html и css, купить домен - это только первые шаги. Теперь начинается самое сложное!! ПРОДВИЖЕНИЕ вашего дитяти в сеть!! 
По статистике очень авторитетного  портала  Netcraft  на сегодня в интернете зафиксировано 486 миллионов доменов и из них 180 миллионов активных, действующих сайтов!!! Представьте, ЧТО надо сделать, чтобы тебя заметили? Ух.... 


[IMG]http://*********su/32930.jpg[/IMG]



Конечно, есть специальные программы по выведению сайтов в ТОП 10  поисковых машин google и yandex. Этим занимаются специалисты и стоит это  немалых денег. Мы не будем тратить деньги и время на эти действия.   Попробуем сделать то, что не требует финансовых затрат и вложений. 
Первое действие- занесение  сайта на карту Яндекс. Создайте свою карту, как сделала это я и поставьте ссылку на свою страничку.
 И второе- занесите свой сайт на карту INKU, имя которого во всех поисковиках стоит на первых страницах поможет вам поднять рейтинг своей странички. 

Для этого надо написать в этой теме *Название сайта, ссылку на него и ваше имя и фамилию.
Удачи вам в продвижении!!
*

----------

Piligrim (13.01.2016)

----------


## bemol46

Сайт "Свадебные колокольчики" http://bemol46.ru, Буренина Ирина
Не совсем поняла, как внести свою карту в карту INKU? Я создала ,как Вы написали, свою карту, где указала свой город и адрес сайта. А что дальше? Спасибо!

----------


## Domomuchitelnitsa

Нескучный блог-портал Neskuchno.com

----------


## ленсанна

У нас только свой блог  "Долинненские культработники" .(Ольга Кузнецова, Елена Муха)

http://ddk.blox.ua/2011/07/Den-Zasch...-Dolinnom.html

----------


## TIMOHA69

у меня минисайт
"Сайт музыкального руководителя МКДОУ №10 "Теремок" 
http://nsportal.ru/timofeev-vitalii-ivanovich

ТИМОФЕЕВ ВИТАЛИЙ ИВАНОВИЧ

а здесь подробная инструкция есть по продвижению сайтов
http://ru.jimdo.com/seo

----------


## л-л-л

> а здесь подробная инструкция есть по продвижению сайтов


Виталь, а что ты тогда на jimdo свой сайт не сделал? Пока из всего, что я видела, это самый простой конструктор...И смотрится неплохо. Я на нём сайт для садика сделала.
http://detsad9.jimdo.com/

----------


## Ада

> Пока из всего, что я видела, это самый простой конструктор...И смотрится неплохо. Я на нём сайт для садика сделала.
> http://detsad9.jimdo.com/


Я согласна с Вами. Сайт нашего детского сада я тоже создала здесь http://gdou7spb.jimdo.com/
А это мой сайт, в другом конструкторе http://muzryk7spb.wmsite.ru/

----------


## Оксана Титаренко

сайт музыкального руководителя - http://************.ucoz.ru/

----------


## Uzhgatina

Сайт Детского центра для дошкольников "Знайка" Пятигорск
www.znaika-kmv.ru

----------


## Yanek

Сайт моей балетной студии www.tippitoesballet.com. Яна Огэр. Спасибо!

----------


## гордеева

у нас тоже открылся свой сайт http://realfantasy.ucoz.ru

----------


## stejkar

Авторский сайт Андрея Руденко "Изумруденки"(нескучная проза и стихи) - http://izumrudenki.narod.ru

----------


## Наталья Молдова

Всем привет!
А вот и мой сайт. Он создан в Июле. 
Наталья Постолатий - Мастер Хорошего Настроения и Позитива!
www.supernunta.com/

Организация торжеств в Кишинёве - Молдова
Мариночка, Спасибо за Прогрессивные Идеи и Движения !

----------


## petrovna2106

Сайт учителя музыки КАПРИС: http://petrovna2106.ucoz.ru

----------


## Mazaykina

Мдааааа, грустно...
Какие выводы я сделала, побывав на некоторых сайтах. Игра в одни ворота! Ни один  админ форума вообще не позволяет вставлять ссылки на свои сайты, считается это рекламой. И это правильно. Я, конечно, не нормальный админ- у меня тут все, кто хочет и в автоподписях, и в темах  выставляют свои адреса, мало того, на карту- пожалуйста, всех принимаем. Сижу, кучу времени на все это трачу, а РАДИ ЧЕГО? Если некоторые даже не посчитали нужным отметить наш портал в полезных ссылках... наверное, мы такие НЕПОЛЕЗНЫЕ... и видимо у нас не о чем пообщаться на тему музыки, а в ссылках этого сайта есть о чем ... Единственный сайт Наташи Петровой я нашла наш логотип и ссылку на форум. 



> Сайт учителя музыки КАПРИС: http://petrovna2106.ucoz.ru


Значит всем остальным мы и даром не нужны?! Горько...
В контексте проведенного анализа принято решение:
1. На карту нашего общего портала будут занесены ТОЛЬКО те сайты и странички, кто не стесняется нас, кто готов внести наш адрес к себе на сайт, тем самым повышая СВОЙ рейтинг в первую очередь!
2. Все ссылки на сторонние авторские сайты блокируются.
Вот наш банер. 
Этот для ссылки на форум:

[IMG]http://*********su/112495.jpg[/IMG]   [IMG]http://*********su/114530.jpg[/IMG]

Этот для ссылки на сайт. Для тех, кто не хочет приводить клиентов на форум. (касается ведущих)

  [IMG]http://*********su/126823.jpg[/IMG]

Только после того, как он будет выставлен на одной из ваших страниц со ссылкой на форум или сайт, адрес вашего сайта будет размещен на карте и  разблокирован.

----------


## Янек

*Mazaykina*, 
Марин, сто пудов, как ты права. Мне кажется, что люди просто не понимают, что им позволяют. А тебе я не вижу никакой выгоды если честно. Мож я и дурак, а может твоя выгода в добрых отношениях и начинаниях. В любом случае ты , как добрый волшебник. Себе  что ли сайтик  сделать? А пойдет ли кто,а? :Smile3:

----------


## Оксана Титаренко

Марина, так я хотела бы чтобы ссылки на наш любимый форум была у меня  как "Друзья сайта", но т.к. я админ совсем еще зеленый (мне 1 месяц), то подсказывай нерадивым, можно ли это?

----------


## Оксана Титаренко

извиняюсь за оффтоп, но не виден у меня блок "Друзья сайта", когда конструктор включен - виден, а выключаю - не виден... а как его прописать я не знаю(((

----------


## Mazaykina

> может твоя выгода в добрых отношениях и начинаниях.


Ну да, хотела как лучше, А ПОЛУЧИЛОСЬ КАК ВСЕГДА...



> А тебе я не вижу никакой выгоды если честно


Так ее и нет! просто доброе слово  и кошке приятно...



> так я хотела бы чтобы ссылки на наш любимый форум была у меня как "Друзья сайта"


Ксюш, ты ж понимаешь, что я не имела в виду вас, тех, кто делает первые шаги в администрировании и пробует разобраться в сайтостроении.

----------


## annagordon0

http://www.************.ru/ аудио беседы о классической музыке - пособие по музлитературе для ДМШ и музучилища

----------


## mvt-bd

Мариночка, спасибо тебе за сайт. Он нам очень всем нужен. Ссылочку вставила в соответствующий раздел у нас на сайте.
Официальный сайт образцового детского коллектива вокально-эстрадной студии "Берег детства". - http://www.bd26.ru  Руководители: Левашев Николай, Томарева Марина. 
Всех педагогов с профессиональным праздником! :Aga:

----------


## tvk-2004

Сайт учителя музыки Комаровой Татьяны Владимировны http://komarova-tv.my1.ru/ :flower:  :Vishenka 06:

----------


## Оксана Титаренко

Марина, ссылку на форум ин-ку  поставила, заходи в гости :)

----------


## mirrax

У нашей музыкальной школы тоже есть сайт http://yrendmsh.16mb.com
Там в закладке "ноты" есть пункт "полезные музыканту ссылки", где есть ссылка и на этот форум в том числе :)

----------


## Наталья Молдова

Мариночка, может я что-то не поняла.. 
Но мне бы не сильно хотелось, чтобы тут на сайте были мои конкуренты. (кто хотел.. тот сам нашёл..)
Я выставляю отчёты... Мы общаемся.
А ссылкой на форум Ин-ку у себя на сайте я всем покажу дорогу своего самообразования и повышения профуровня?
Хотя я и в других источниках общаюсь с ведущими...

----------


## Ада

> Значит всем остальным мы и даром не нужны?! Горько...


МАРИНА, это совсем не так. Наш сайт не просто замечательный,а уникальный! Потому что здесь собраны не только музыканты,а  творческие и просто замечательные люди.Думаю, что это произошло просто из-за недопонимания каких-то моментов. Многие из нас новички в администрации сайтов. Не обижайтесь на нас. Вам терпения с нами и огомная благодарность. Заходите ко мне в гости, я исправила свою ошибку.[IMG]http://s17.******info/33877cb017bcabe2938465c511aa389e.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Mazaykina

> Но мне бы не сильно хотелось, чтобы тут на сайте были мои конкуренты. (кто хотел.. тот сам нашёл..) 
> Я выставляю отчёты... Мы общаемся.


Наталь, да я ж все прекрасно понимаю! И поэтому дала 2 варианта ссылок- один с форумским адресом на форум http://forum.in-ku.com, это для сайтов, которые позиционируются как социальные проекты: д.сады, школы, сайты учителей, музруков и другая- коммерческие- для них ссылка на сайт http://in-ku.com там в картинке нет конкретного адреса и сам сайт для регистрации творческих личностей. 
А если и эта ссылка тебе мешает, то зачем тогда вообще быть на карте портала ИНКУ? Там все равно будет видно, кто мы такие и чем занимаемся.   :Taunt:  Тебе проще в таком случае самой продвигать свой ресурс, независимо от нас. Если непонятно объяснила- расскажу при встрече.  :Grin: 



> Не обижайтесь на нас


Ни в коме случае!!! Я вас всех люблю!  :Grin:  если бы не любила и не уважала- уже давно бы бросила все.

----------

Piligrim (13.01.2016)

----------


## wsxmax

уважаемые, ни в коем случае не делайте сайты на бесплатных хостингах! в любом случае сайты это не ваши, что случись....сайты такие практически не возможно продвинуть, да еще и рекламой завешены. Неужели жалко 10 уе в год отжалеть???

----------


## прожектор

"Элегия" - сайт учителя музыки Вяткиной Аллы Михайловны - http://music.school6-bal.edusite.ru/p1aa1.html. День рождения сайта 1 ноября 2011 года, т.е. еще совсем молоденький! :Tender:  Рада буду видеть вас на моей страничке! :flower:  :Vishenka 13:

----------


## праздничный бум

"Эксклюзив" - сайт ведущей на свадьбу.http://xcluziv.ucoz.ru/

----------


## mar-shall

Марина, хочу тоже разместить:

prazdnik.yutrk.tv - студия эксклюзивных праздников и развлечений "Мар-шалл и Компания",
г.Юрга, кемеровская область, Бельбас Олег Владимирович

----------


## elena9799

мой сайт shary24.narod.ru   проведение детских праздников, оформление шарами.

----------


## Лилия Sunny

www.fiestaoren.ru   или фиестаорен.рф   Всех рада видеть!!!

----------


## Инночка

Марина, расскажи пожалуйста, как надо вставить на страничку сайт? где можно взять этот набор цифр ,который называется (забыла как  :Blush2: )Очень хочу разместить свой сайт на ИН-ку.

----------


## natalya77

Здравствуйте!
Мой сайт Песни маленьких зверят - Пока это сайт для музыкальных руководителей, где можно найти ноты песен, видео танцев, фото оформления музыкальных залов. Есть страничка для логопедов. В перспективе планируется создать страницы для воспитателей и методистов ДОУ.

----------


## Piston

> Для этого надо написать в этой теме


Название сайта, Master of Ceremonies
ссылку на него mc56.ru
ваше имя и фамилию. Крылов Андрей
Удачи вам в продвижении!! спасибо большое!!!

----------


## natalya77

> Здравствуйте!
> Мой сайт Песни маленьких зверят - Пока это сайт для музыкальных руководителей, где можно найти ноты песен, видео танцев, фото оформления музыкальных залов. Есть страничка для логопедов. В перспективе планируется создать страницы для воспитателей и методистов ДОУ.


Попытка номер два (по всем правилам) :-)
Название сайта: Песни маленьких зверят
Ссылка: http://possum.ru
ФИО: Петрова Наталья Владимировна

----------


## Маргарита Жукова

Мой сайт в процессе создания! Конечно, хочется поделиться с коллегами своими наработками и у них почерпнуть новое, интересное. До встречи, коллеги!

----------


## Piligrim

Мой (наш с женой) сайт - Piligrim.lv или Пилигрим.Л(унё)В(ы)

*Путешествия, походы, активный отдых.* Так же размышления для верующих и неверующих.

Адрес... http://piligrim.lv

Не судите строго, пока всё в стадии разработки, но уже работает. :)

----------


## ДЕД

www.tsymbal.by = мой минисайтик))), заходите, плз, ФСЕ :069:

----------


## GenneS

Карнавальные, маскарадные костюмы для детей:
www.maskar.ru

----------


## yabloko-tv

Телевизионная студия "Яблоко" и ведущий праздников в Ярославле Алексей Рещиков :) Это мой сайт: 
http://yabloko-tv.ru/

----------


## ATLANTIS

Наша страничка    Www.svadba.de.   Работаем в Германии на свадьбах

----------


## Zadov_star

Владимир Баев-тамада ведущий праздников в Ставрополе http://baev26.ru/

----------


## Storyline

Название сайта: "Сообщество Творческих и Образованных Людей" 
Ссылка: http://pishivstol.ru/
ФИО: Томилин Е.В.
На нашем сайте вы можете не только почерпнуть что-то новое или хорошо забытое о культуре, но и стать её творцом. А также обсудить все спорные вопросы или интересные идеи, оставить своё мнение и поощрить понравившиеся работы.

Свои работы (стихи, проза, драма, фото, рисунки, музыка итд) присылайте сюда: http://pishivstol.ru/feedback/

----------


## РЭДА

Сайт педагога дополнительного образования Бруква Елены
Ссылка http://elbrukva.ru/
ФИО: Бруква Е.И.
Здесь всё, что я собирала лет 20: для педагогов - методические материалы, для учеников - ноты, пособия, для родителей - статьи. А также авторские песни, онлайн тренажёры музыкальных инструментов, ссылки на полезные сайты и т.д.

----------


## volman

Я свой занес:)))

----------


## photolook

профессиональный фотограф на кипре http://photolook.pro/

----------


## Алла и Александр

Муниципальное бюджетное учреждение культуры Юловского сельского поселения http://yulovskiy-mbuksdk.sch-ru.org/

----------


## Натник

Муниципальное бюджетное учреждение культуры Ковринского сельского поселения Пролетарского района Ростовской области  www.коврино-дк.рф

----------


## Жар-птица

Мои сайты (делала и раскручиваю сама)http://www.tamada70.ru
http://www.chydosvadba.ru

----------


## Юля Чёрная

Юля Чёрная - актриса, ведущая. Агентство праздников "Сказка-шоу", г. Димитровград Ульяновской области.
Мой сайт : http://сказка-шоу.рф

----------


## Boomba54

А можете подробно рассказать как добавлять сайт на яндекс карты. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## optimistka17

Только сейчас увидела эту тему.
Эх, сколько времени упущено
Но все же
 Мой сайт ведущей праздников "Чудо- праздник"
http://chudo-prazdnik.dp.ua/
Ссылку на Форум поставила( я законопослушный человек)
 Добавьте и меня куда то- пожалуйста
 А если серьезно, то у меня на сайте очень много полезных статей. Для ведущих праздников-это очень ценная копилка.
 Например к Новому году сделана отличная "выжимка" моего и чужого материала
Так что приглашаю
http://chudo-prazdnik.dp.ua/articles/

----------


## Ольга Оптима

Мой персональный сайт "Сайт воспитателя Посоховой Ольги "Планета знаний" предназначен, в основном, для воспитателей детских садов и родителей маленьких деток. Адрес сайта - http://posokhovaolga.at.ua. Добро пожаловать! Надеюсь, информация, фото и видео будут полезными для многих.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Надеюсь, информация, фото и видео будут полезными для многих.


Ольга, добро пожаловать на наш форум! Зашла по Вашей ссылке, но об Ин-Ку не нашла ни слова... :Meeting: 

Обратите внимание на сообщение администратора:


> 1. На карту нашего общего портала будут занесены ТОЛЬКО те сайты и странички, кто не стесняется нас, кто готов внести наш адрес к себе на сайт, тем самым повышая СВОЙ рейтинг в первую очередь!
> 2. Все ссылки на сторонние авторские сайты блокируются.


Подробнее читайте в 15-м сообщении:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4168306

----------


## Opera

Здравствуйте! Зайдите пожалуйста на мои уроки по игре на фортепиано. http://youtu.be/wtrMdt_FdJo Буду рада каждому подписчику! Спасибо!

----------


## solg2007

мой сайт 
http://simenova.jimdo.com
не судите строго - пробная версия новичка-любителя))) 
Творческого вдохновения!!!

----------


## Инна Сказочный мир

Добрый день! Мой сайт http://skazochnyy-mir.com.ua/
Спасибо!

----------


## Архимаг

Добрый день!
Григорий "Создатель Миров"
Мой сайт, посвященный культурному досугу - книгам, фильмам, музыке, а также несколько простых сведений о компьютерах - Клуб Гуманоидов
http://humanclub.ru/
В Клубе также действует моя видеостудия - мои съемки нескольких путешествий и концертов.
К Клубу прилагается форум, посвященный обмену мнениями по этому культурному досугу - книгам, фильмам, музыке, а также для помощи в поиске их:
http://humanclub.ru/forums/
Многие разделы, как и на большинстве форумов, от новичков и гостей закрыты.
Есть также разделы для выкладки своего творчества в любом виде, как открытые для всех, так и закрытые.

На сайте и форуме отсутствует реклама, это не коммерческие проекты и расположены не на бесплатных хостингах (которые любят обкладывать создаваемые ресурсы множеством рекламы)
Сайт и форум построены на простейшей технологии и работают в любом браузере, включая браузеры 10-летней давности.

Баннеры со ссылками на этот форум находятся на главной странице Клуба Гуманоидов и на каждой странице клубного форума внизу.

----------


## Igor_

И. Бородин
Компьютерные программы в формате Excel - в помощь дошкольным образовательным учреждениям:
www.******************

----------


## ВикторияНВ

Виктория Тиссон - Организация праздников Go Show
https://go-show86.ru

----------


## MastersOfStage

Всем привет!
Мы онлайн-ресурс по продаже хореографических постановок.
http://mastersofstage.ru/

----------


## Allaris 11

Лариса Курочка Рада знакомству!
https://allaris.site/  Психология

----------


## adilia

Старшинин Даниил Юрьевич
Современный композитор (фортепиано)
Канал на ютубе: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYRlS-Q5IysQtjdLYOJd..
НОТЫ тут: https://vk.com/public144932956
Сайт: https://www.starshinin.net/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uH3SbGI-zcE

----------


## Иван Меньшов

Я главный редактор на информационном портале MoneyFin - https://moneyfin.com.ua. Здесь публикуются полезные статьи на финансовую тематику.

----------

